# What do you think of this song?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

They sound like they're doing a String Cheese Incident impersonation.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought the song was boring and monotonous . A little jazz piano was thrown in around the 3 minute mark, but it didn't do anything to relieve my boredom.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> They sound like they're doing a String Cheese Incident impersonation.


Most would say String Cheese impersonates them.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I thought the song was boring and monotonous . A little jazz piano was thrown in around the 3 minute mark, but it didn't do anything to relieve my boredom.


Interesting, I think it's pretty inventive and interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Perhaps it's better showcased live?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Perhaps it's better showcased live?


They don't always nail it live, that's why I went with the studio version.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The drum part is insane!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> They don't always nail it live, that's why I went with the studio version.


For what it's worth - I like both - it's a great tune well-played.

I'm not much of a player and so I only have the vaguest of ideas as to what any of this means but the various types of mode incorporation, scales, and arpeggios does sound impressive -

"Trey Anastasio's electric guitar technique is largely conventional; he does not typically make use of tapping techniques and does not usually play slide guitar (an example of when he does is in the Oysterhead section of Les Claypool's 5 Gallons of Diesel) but is known to be competent at both techniques.

He normally uses a 2.0mm Adamas graphite guitar pick, but does not always do so.

Anastasio has employed the services of his friend, luthier and audio-technician Paul Languedoc (Phish's soundman from 1986-2004) throughout his career. The highly resonant hollow-body electric guitars built by Languedoc for Anastasio, his Ibanez Tube Screamers, and Ross Compressors are key to his signature tone. Anastasio has several custom Languedoc hollow-body electric guitars, which make use of set maple necks with 24-fret ebony fretboards and dual Seymour Duncan SH-1 '59 humbucker pickups.

Melodically, he often incorporates modes, notably the dorian, mixolydian, and locrian, as well as pentatonic scales. In addition to scales, Anastasio makes abundant use of arpeggios while improvising as well as in his compositional material."

I could have probably edited out the bit about the 2.0mm Adamas graphite guitar pick but Starthrower can be quite the stickler for details and I didn't want to risk incurring his wrath...


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I really enjoyed it, although I'd have preferred no vocals at all!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Most would say String Cheese impersonates them.


Both bands blend hippie rock, bluegrass, and some southern gospel/r&b piano flavorings. I'd rather just listen to the Dead, Leon Russell, or Tony Rice. I did see SCI in concert and they were great. But I hate their fans. Deadhead wannabes traipsing all over the concert hall during the performances like they were at an outdoor festival.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Annied said:


> I really enjoyed it, although I'd have preferred no vocals at all!


So is the case with Phish! haha. They aren't a vocal band, they are known for their live shows with extended jams, but I don't actually really like that side of them and don't endorse the dead/phish philosophy of just going at it and hoping it works out; I don't take too kindly to poor musicianship and poor performances.

But, what got me into the band initially was the quirky songwriting/composing. This one and a song called Esther are the two gems of this band, IMO!

Here is Esther, which I've posted here before:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Both bands blend hippie rock, bluegrass, and some southern gospel/r&b piano flavorings. I'd rather just listen to the Dead, Leon Russell, or Tony Rice. I did see SCI in concert and they were great. But I hate their fans. Deadhead wannabes traipsing all over the concert hall during the performances like they were at an outdoor festival.


I know all about it, trust me. I'm not big on Cheese, I was big on Phish for a while, but have grown out of it for the most part. I used to be big on Dave Matthews as well, my first favorite band, but I've grown more into avant-garde jazz, art-rock, and romantic/impressionistic classical.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I could never get into Dave Matthews. The Flecktones used to open for them but they blow Matthews out of the water musically. I never had more than a passing interest in the jam band scene.

The art-rock thing is a big world spanning 50 years. I have my likes and dislikes. Same with free jazz. Some is great, but I don't like the honkers and squeakers. I like musicians that can really create great music out of nothing. Group improv on a high level.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I could never get into Dave Matthews. The Flecktones used to open for them but they blow Matthews out of the water musically. I never had more than a passing interest in the jam band scene.
> 
> The art-rock thing is a big world spanning 50 years. I have my likes and dislikes. Same with free jazz. Some is great, but I don't like the honkers and squeakers. I like musicians that can really create great music out of nothing. Group improv on a high level.[/QUOTE
> 
> I LOVE The Flecktones and agree they are far superior to Dave Matthews in every way. I don't really like free jazz though, at least nothing I've heard has done it for me; Coltrane's Ascension and one by Coleman.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I kind of bend the term art-rock to my own liking; any rock I deem as being "artsy" aka, very vivid image provoking music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Coltrane's free stuff. I feel like other musicians do it better. Some of my favorite stuff has a bit of written structure but is open without piano and a lot of chord changes. Try the Sam Rivers CD Contrasts on ECM. I happen to think this is great playing.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

starthrower said:


> *Both bands blend hippie rock, bluegrass, and some southern gospel/r&b piano flavorings.* I'd rather just listen to the Dead, Leon Russell, or Tony Rice. I did see SCI in concert and they were great. But I hate their fans. Deadhead wannabes traipsing all over the concert hall during the performances like they were at an outdoor festival.


No wonder I enjoyed it, that's quite a mix. One of those instances where if you blend enough ingredients together, even including some you don't particularly like, you can end up with a tasty final result.



Captainnumber36 said:


> So is the case with Phish! haha. They aren't a vocal band, they are known for their live shows with extended jams, but I don't actually really like that side of them and don't endorse the dead/phish philosophy of just going at it and hoping it works out; I don't take too kindly to poor musicianship and poor performances.
> 
> But, what got me into the band initially was the quirky songwriting/composing. This one and a song called Esther are the two gems of this band, IMO!
> 
> Here is Esther, which I've posted here before:


Sorry, Esther doesn't do it for me, I couldn't even get to the end. What I like so much about the first track is how full of rhythm the music is. My feet were doing their best to wear a hole in the carpet whilst it was playing. The vocals sound rhythmically one dimensional to me by comparison, making the overall sound monotonous for the duration of them. Interesting that they're really more of an instrumental band.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Annied said:


> No wonder I enjoyed it, that's quite a mix. One of those instances where if you blend enough ingredients together, even including some you don't particularly like, you can end up with a tasty final result.
> 
> Sorry, Esther doesn't do it for me, I couldn't even get to the end. What I like so much about the first track is how full of rhythm the music is. My feet were doing their best to wear a hole in the carpet whilst it was playing. The vocals sound rhythmically one dimensional to me by comparison, making the overall sound monotonous for the duration of them. Interesting that they're really more of an instrumental band.


Their drummer is really really good. I love his feathery finesse in his touch!

Try this one: "The Mango Song"






I like parts of this, but not the as a whole. I think you may enjoy it though since you seemed to enjoy the percussive nature of the first one.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm beginning to think perhaps the first track was a one off as far as I'm concerned. The Mango Song was too disjointed for me, I need tunefulness as well as rhythm! 

But you're bang on as far as me liking percussion is concerned. (Pun intended!)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Annied said:


> I'm beginning to think perhaps the first track was a one off as far as I'm concerned. The Mango Song was too disjointed for me, I need tunefulness as well as rhythm!
> 
> But you're bang on as far as me liking percussion is concerned. (Pun intended!)


The opening guitar riff of The Mango Song is so clever and original though, I love that. I also love the piano solos! I don't like the structure of the song that makes it feel more like a song than Art, by my definitions of the terms, and I don't much care for the lyrics either.

One of my favorite drum parts though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I could never get into Dave Matthews. The Flecktones used to open for them but they blow Matthews out of the water musically. I never had more than a passing interest in the jam band scene.
> 
> The art-rock thing is a big world spanning 50 years. I have my likes and dislikes. Same with free jazz. Some is great, but I don't like the honkers and squeakers. I like musicians that can really create great music out of nothing. Group improv on a high level.


Completely wrong thread for me to comment on this but I'm just too tired to find the correct one right now.. I laughed out loud at Starthrower's characterization of Archie Shepp sounding "as if Ben Webster cleared his throat"!

As this is in fact the wrong thread the least I can do is explain that Ben Webster - "was an American jazz tenor saxophonist. Born in Kansas City, Missouri, he is considered one of the three most important "swing tenors" along with Coleman Hawkins and Lester Young. Known affectionately as "The Brute" or "Frog", he had a tough, raspy, and brutal tone on stomps (with growls), yet on ballads he played with warmth and sentiment."

Now back to Phish and the relentless criticism of anyone who has the audacity to traipse around as if they were at an outdoor festival... And add me to the chorus of those who would sing the praises of Bela Fleck and the Flecktones.


----------

